# No service, stuck in roaming.



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, I know, there are already a couple topics on this problem, but none of which share any info that is helpful to me. My phone is stuck in roaming, tries to activate and fails. I have attempted dialing the number to reprovision my sim card but am told that I cannot make phone calls from my account. Does anyone have an answer to this? I've flashed back to stock VRBLK3 to try and fix the issue this way but still nothing. There was a link in one of the posts about this problem that appeared to solve the other individuals same problem, but the link is broken.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

What rom, kernel, and version of gapps did you flash. Stunning similar happened to me when I went to 4.2.1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

What does your imei says? 000000000 maybe?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hattar (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd just like to say THANK YOU clothednblack for that tip. I have had so many problems every time I flash and I think I've finally realized that the RUIM/SIM vs NV thing was the problem all along. I could have saved myself hours of flashing and shit like that if I had realized the problem was this simple. Missing phone number? Fixed.


----------



## TheGhostHybrid (Sep 15, 2011)

I have sort of the opposite issue; I've got no service but I'm stuck in Home only. Any other option I choose in the CDMA list doesn't stick. I'm running the LiquidSmooth RC9 for US Cellular. http://teamuscellula...a-roaming-mode/ Any ideas?


----------



## TheGhostHybrid (Sep 15, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> We're you running that rom for awhile and it just stopped data or did you just flash and lose data all together?
> 
> Ridin the Mystic inverted jellybean unicorn on my Ktweaked SG3


It stopped data once I entered Portland. I basically can't leave Home only mode. It was working fine in Klamath Falls, Roseburg, and Medford. (all in Oregon) The TeamUSCellular link I posted has more specific information about my problem.


----------



## TheGhostHybrid (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, I don't have any dual clock option. *shrug*

Just noticed that the entire TeamUSCellular page is down (???), and is only usable through an IP address. I'll just copy what I posted there:



> Hello! I'm running WoundTight's unofficial RC9 of LiquidSmooth for my SIII. It is a beautiful rom, but one issue just developed: I have no data.
> 
> Some notes:
> My WiFi is functional, as is my GPS.
> ...


Just to help illustrate, here's the screenshot I took:


----------



## TheGhostHybrid (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, could very well be. I'll try another rom soon. We'll see if that fixes it...


----------



## TheGhostHybrid (Sep 15, 2011)

*flails in unrestrained happiness*

Ahem. I changed to the Baked Blackbean rom, and the popup FINALLY let me stick to Automatic. *sighs in relief* Looks like it was definitely a bug in the rom's port, then. Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

well for what its worth try flashing back to stock, (yep back up your stuff because its history after this) i have had this happen a lot actually, what i did was after stock ROM flash go into your system settings, and factory reset from your stock rom flash, NOT cwm or any other recovery ect.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I lost this post for a while after I had posted it hahaha. I ended up fixing my roaming problem a week ago by flashing back to factory stock and reprovisioning my sim card. Not exactly sure if all of this was necessary, but i was having many odd things happening to my phone during the roaming incident, I figured a fresh start would solve some of the problems. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Jborch8 said:


> Hey guys, I lost this post for a while after I had posted it hahaha. I ended up fixing my roaming problem a week ago by flashing back to factory stock and reprovisioning my sim card. Not exactly sure if all of this was necessary, but i was having many odd things happening to my phone during the roaming incident, I figured a fresh start would solve some of the problems. Thanks for all the support!


thanks for reporting back, i wasnt sure if perhaps being discouraged had run you off lol stick with it! it get better you'll see...then one day youll wake up h00ked


----------

